# Magda Ding Dong for the collection



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks to Keef,i was lucky enough to add this to my collection,bar the wrist brace missing(no big shakes) and the one piece band also missing(even less big shakes) this thing feels absolutely bullet proof.Fitting bands was a breeze,ball in tube method,stretch ,insert, and the jobs a good un,the few test shots i have taken have been nice and accurate(for me anyhow lol) and once ive used to it some more,ill up the band strength.Few words from elsewhere about it below.Thanks Keef for the opportunity to own one

Marcus

Magda Ding Dong

The "Magda Ding Dong" is as truly as strange as its name. It was manufactured in UK by Harringtons, Walton-on-Thames. Production date is unknown.
Its body is made of cast alloy, the folding wristbrace is bent steel wire with a length of synthetic tubing. Its handle has an ammunition reservoir inside, with a small spring-loaded door at the bottom of the yoke.

Note: The "Ding Dong" was also sold as the "Gee-string". The Dingdong says "Ding" on the left and "Dong on the right fork".


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very neat! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks like a very stable design. Lucky you!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty cool pistol grip Marcus!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good piece!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great piece, you are indeed lucky to have it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, only thing you have to fix the trigger for it


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a tough one! Looks a.good shooter


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great addition to your collection, congrats and in great shape too.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wow man. What a trip that thing is. Gives me ideas...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a thing of beauty. Kind of like my 1911A1 pistol grip combined with Jorg's carved plywood slingshot cast by Hogancastings.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

What a cool pistol grip. Its more of a "Magnum" than a "Magna"!







Sweet slingshot....never seen anything like it....very nice!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

HI Markus did you get the wrist brace? I got this one and going to put it in our re po range later


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> HI Markus did you get the wrist brace? I got this one and going to put it in our re po range later


thanks for the comments

no pete i didnt,even if i had id a found a way to remove it lol,i actually want to shoot it,its feels real comfortable


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I Had mine set up pritty much the same as you but did not like it just felt top heavey for me


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I Had mine set up pritty much the same as you but did not like it just felt top heavey for me


Is Hogans going to produce something like this?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

cool







is this vintage ????


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> I Had mine set up pritty much the same as you but did not like it just felt top heavey for me


Is Hogans going to produce something like this?

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote] Hi Charles yes its on my list of vintage UK catapults to do


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I Had mine set up pritty much the same as you but did not like it just felt top heavey for me


Is Hogans going to produce something like this?

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote] Hi Charles yes its on my list of vintage UK catapults to do
[/quote]

GREAT! For my part, you can edge it up on your list!!! Keep us posted. Unless it costs a bazillion dollars, you will have at least one customer ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmm -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1075-8-magua-ding-dong/


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hmmmm -- Tex
> http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1075-8-magua-ding-dong/


???? lol


----------

